# Usher, Eminem, Rihanna in concert at E3



## cfusionpm

These were taken at the Activision event at the Staples Center in LA for the giant E3 gaming convention. These are just a few of my favorites from the set. What astonishes me is how well they turned out considering how far away I was. All shots taken at ISO 3200 on my 7D with 70-200 IS II.

1. 






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Nice!  I love these artists1  Good job man!


----------



## cfusionpm

This was for E3 and I came as registered media.  So not only did I get full media access to everything at E3, but I got whatever media access granted me there too   I could have been down on the floor, but I always prefer to be a little higher up.  Second section ain't too bad.  I just wish I was on the other side because the camera crane got in many of my shots


----------



## cfusionpm

Also in regards to the pics themselves, you can see the difference Lightroom 3's noise reduction has improved.  I forgot to NR on the first pic, but have it on all the others.  3200 still looks pretty good, but the others are significantly cleaner, without much (if any) sacrifice to detail.  7D + LR3 = happy.


----------



## Arch

you did well sir  :thumbup:


----------



## Derrel

Good shooting Matt.


----------



## usayit

#4 is great! 

Maybe its my eyes, but the noise reduction on #3 seems a bit too aggressive.


----------



## D-B-J

#2 is definately my favorite. great shots!


----------



## AlexL

Wow, the photos are awesome!


----------



## briarder

Love # 1 & 3 !


----------



## cfusionpm

usayit said:


> Maybe its my eyes, but the noise reduction on #3 seems a bit too aggressive.


 Perhaps a bit, but I think it makes a nice effect and works for that image.


----------

